# Shark teeth and such



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Picked up some shark teeth,turtle shell,stingray barbs and mouth plates while fishing at the beach. Nothing like we used to get back in the day.  They keep bringing in sand when the beach washes and the shark tooth hunting has gone to nothing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a pretty good collection. I can stare at the sand for days and find nothing...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

Neat finds! I have only found one shark tooth in my life. A small Meg that I found in the Flint River. And the tip was broken off of it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is the collection we have from the same beach. Just can't find them like we used to. I found that shell at the top and swear it and old Indian peace pipe.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jun 18, 2013)

Been a few times to a couple famous sharks tooth beaches but now they are so crowded. We stumbled upon Casperson beach a few yrs back when it was not commercialized and you could get all the teeth you wanted. It now has all the amenities of a popular beach and the tooth gathering was horrible. We did manage to find some great teeth on a "certain" beach not far from there this year. About 300 or so, I think. Nice collection too.


----------



## Bone pile (Jun 19, 2013)

I live in Venice Fl the LOL shark tooth capital.It might have been before the condos demanded the beach be _renurished_ all the time.The divers still find real nice teeth and fossils right off the beach.The beach I hear at night is  south of Caspersons. After years of digging around here  I have a nice little collection ,my favorite are whale inner ears.The rivers give up some nice finds down here also if you don't mind the gators ! You still did good for beach finds nowadays
Bone pile


----------



## Redbow (Jun 23, 2013)

Best time to find Shark's teeth here on our beaches is during the winter when tourists can't be found..Also the prevailing winds cause shells to build up during the cold months not so much during summer...It takes a trained eye to find the Sharks teeth in a pile of shells on the beach, they are so easy to miss..Nice bunch of teeth there..SC beaches used to hold many more Sharks teeth than NC , I have no idea why...


----------



## GLS (Jun 25, 2013)

A friend had a home in Amelia Island and the beach at Fernandina was loaded with shark's teeth and other fossils.  He had a lamp with a glass base that was filled with the teeth in addition to clear vases filled to the brim.  It's been over 20 years since we've combed that beach.  Things change and it wouldn't surpise me if things were different.
The teeth were small--tiger, sand tiger and sand shark mostly.  It takes a knack to recognize the teeth among the small shell bits.   No megaladons that I recall....


----------



## doates (Jul 17, 2013)

My family has been going to Fernandina for our annual family reunion for almost 25 years. I started looking for sharks teeth then and would find alot . I have 2 jars filled with teeth and sea glass. I missed several years and just started going back 2 years ago. Man what a let down. I think I have found maybe 4-5 over the past couple of years. Compared to the several hundered I would find years ago. Heck I remember walking early one morning after a storm and meeting a woman who had found a tooth that was almost the size of a paper plate. It was bigger than any tooth I had ever seen in any shop or display. It was her first time looking for them. Imagine that.


----------

